# What is "MCI command handler"



## ChrisJordan (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi,

This is my first post so be gentle with me...! 

I was wondering if anybody knew what "MCI command handler" was? I shut down my machine at work last night and this program was still running. I'm a little concerned that perhaps it's some sort of monitoring program?

Our IT guys are being a little cagie so any help would be appreciated.

Many thanks, Chris.


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

"MCI"..............Media Control Interface....legitimate!


----------



## ChrisJordan (Jun 18, 2004)

What does it do though? Is it something I use myself or perhaps something my System Administrator would use to spy on my?!?!

Chris


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Its related to any media that is played.....DVD`s,MP3`s,Mpegs that sort of thing.

If you post a HijackThis log we can see why its still active when it shouldnt be.

Do this:
go to http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/ , and download 'Hijack This!'..... 
Unzip it to its own folder, doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button.
Press that, save the log somewhere, and please copy & paste its contents to the forum.

It will possibly show other issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, so do NOT fix anything yet.
Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.

If you have anything disabled by MSConfig or any other startup manager, please re-enable it before scanning to post.


----------

